# Browned toast and potatoes are 'potential cancer risk', say food scientists



## Northerner (Jan 23, 2017)

Bread, chips and potatoes should be cooked to a golden yellow colour, rather than brown, to reduce our intake of a chemical which could cause cancer, government food scientists are warning.

Acrylamide is produced when starchy foods are roasted, fried or grilled for too long at high temperatures.

The Food Standards Agency (FSA) recommends carefully following cooking instructions and avoiding browning.

However, a Cancer Research spokeswoman said the link was not proven in humans.

The FSA also says potatoes should not be kept in the fridge.

This is because sugar levels in the potatoes rise at low temperatures, potentially increasing the amount of acrylamide produced during cooking.

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/health-38680622

Oh for goodness sake!  My Mum used to say burnt toast would make my hair curl, is that because it would damage my DNA?  I ate a lot of burnt toast as a kid....


----------



## Ljc (Jan 23, 2017)

So did, I never got curly hair though .  burnt toast and jam yum.


----------



## Greyhound Gal (Jan 23, 2017)

Good grief... It would be easier for them to provide a list of the now seemingly about a dozen things we can eat.


----------



## Owen (Jan 23, 2017)

Fact,  oxygen causes a dry mouth, so don't eat that, or indeed try not to breath too much of the stuff.


----------



## Northerner (Jan 23, 2017)

Owen said:


> Fact,  oxygen causes a dry mouth, so don't eat that, or indeed try not to breath too much of the stuff.


Blimey, do I have to give up my morning glass of fresh oxygen now?


----------



## Robin (Jan 23, 2017)

This is nothing new! When I was at uni  (1975-8) people were going round then saying burnt toast was carcinogenic. ( and yes, my Mum said it would make my hair curl, I obv didn't eat enough of it, though, because my hair remained straight, and mothers are never wrong)


----------



## Northerner (Jan 23, 2017)

Robin said:


> This is nothing new! When I was at uni  (1975-8) people were going round then saying burnt toast was carcinogenic. ( and yes, my Mum said it would make my hair curl, I obv didn't eat enough of it, though, because my hair remained straight, and mothers are never wrong)


I remember there was a fuss about 5 years ago about crispy bacon, along similar lines


----------



## Owen (Jan 23, 2017)

Northerner said:


> Blimey, do I have to give up my morning glass of fresh oxygen now?


Suck through your nose with a straw, you'll be fine then.


----------



## Owen (Jan 23, 2017)

Northerner said:


> I remember there was a fuss about 5 years ago about crispy bacon, along similar lines


Definitely not good for the pig


----------



## Lindarose (Jan 23, 2017)

Yes I remember the 'burnt toast caused cancer' scare years ago. I think it adds a nice flavou!


----------



## grovesy (Jan 23, 2017)

I just wonder what the next one will be.


----------



## Andy HB (Jan 23, 2017)

I really must remember not to burn my toast whilst having my morning fag!

Andy (I stopped smoking 17 years ago) HB


----------



## Copepod (Jan 23, 2017)

Tiny risk compared to other causes of various cancers (NOT a single disease), such as tobacco, alcohol and obesity.


----------



## ianbilly (Jan 23, 2017)

Next anticipated headline "FOOD AND DRINK CAN KILL YOU" . Brace yourselves Guys!


----------



## Lilian (Jan 23, 2017)

I wish I had known about burnt toast curling one's hair.   I would have saved a fortune on perms       I did eat all my greens though but never understood why I didn't get hairs on my chest.


----------



## ianbilly (Jan 23, 2017)

I obviously didn't eat enough burnt toast , i'm 56 & bald as a coot, never mind Curly!


----------



## grovesy (Jan 23, 2017)

Copepod said:


> Tiny risk compared to other causes of various cancers (NOT a single disease), such as tobacco, alcohol and obesity.


I have to say Sky news Doctor they had on this morning did try to say that.


----------



## ukjohn (Jan 23, 2017)

*When I worked as a fireman on the old steam trains in the late 50s, we cooked our bacon and eggs on the coal shovel in the firebox of the engine, it was certainly crispy and the toast well and truly burnt.. I feel cheated now because I didn't get curly hair. 

John.*


----------



## Ljc (Jan 23, 2017)

My dad has just reminded me of this saying when served up burnt /back toast by our mums, 
It'll purify your blood


----------



## Northerner (Jan 23, 2017)

Ljc said:


> My dad has just reminded me of this saying when served up burnt /back toast by our mums,
> It'll purify your blood


See! It's a wonder food!


----------



## mikeyB (Jan 24, 2017)

Aye, and if you burn the toast for beans on toast, the bunt bits act like activated charcoal to reduce the  fart quota. 

Theoretically.


----------

